# desserts with an asian theme



## cooki (Feb 10, 2006)

what desserts are there that have an asian theme or asian ingredients or flavors incorporated in it? i would also appreciate recipes, pictures or any sites that you know!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Almond creme with sliced Lychee's
Black Tea mousse
Broiled pineapple over coconut creme with black sesame
fruit salad featuring Asian fruits


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

Chilled rice pudding, with ginger and lemongrass tuile.
Green tea and citrus sorbet, candied thai basil garnish.
Tempura fried pineapple yakitori.
Chardonay Poached Dragon Fruit(when in season), served with hoisin/brownsugar dip(sound odd, but the sweet and sours are fun).

I like the forementioned lychee addition too. Good stuff.
Whatever you do, Don't use durrian.....ewwwwwwwww.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

banana macadamia spring rolls. 

coat 1/4 banana with apricot jam roll in chopped macad. nuts and sugar roll in wrapper and fry.

eeyore


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Drool...................:lips:


----------



## greasechef (May 20, 2006)

An orange chopped into wedges. :look:


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Borrow a book on asian desserts, and that'd give you a more comprehensive understanding. Plus, they normally have great pictures.

You can also take lemongrass, lime, coconut, mango and mint for example. That'd be Thai. And then you can combine them with classic favourites like a lemongrass creme brulee. Or a coconut cake with a chocolate lime ganache filling.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Nicholas,

It is hard enough to find any books on this topic at all, much less find someone who owns one who would also let you borrow one. If you have specific titles to share, please feel free to post them here.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I concocted an ice cream flavor that would compliment an Asian meal: coconut mango curry. Let me know if you'd like the recipe.


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

Doh, my apologies. I forget that I am in Singapore, where books on asia desserts are plenty in libraries and book stores.

Here's a great site that I'm looking at. Asia Recipe
It may give you ideas on the ingredients, and there are some pictures. 
As for desserts with an Asian theme, you can try getting a copy of Pastry Art & Design Asia Pacific. They have pretty neat pictures and recipes of asian theme desserts from Pastry Chefs working in Asia. I guess you could ask your local news stand/book store or subscribe at Pastry AP.
Hope this helps!


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

basil seeds with honey?! Looks gross, but, actually taste pretty weird too. Never mind then.

Hey put me in the durian sympathizer camp.


----------



## cjdacook (Apr 5, 2006)

Martin Yan does a Five-Spice Pineapple Banana Split that is just wonderful!!

a pineapple sauce made with five-spice and ginger, a ginger syrup and a chocolate sauce over Van. ice cream and bananas topped with glazed walnuts.


----------



## cjdacook (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh he also does a Sweet Coconut Rice with grilled pineapple - super!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

A Malaysian sundae of shaved ice, coconut syrup, sweet red beans, corn, agar jelly, and tapioca pearls.


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

I believed you just described an Ice Kachang.
It's alot like a Snow Cone.
Imagine one, that has been coloured with red and green syrup, sweetened with Gula Melaka Syrup (Brown Sugar Syrup) and Condensed milk. And of course, with the above mentioned condiments beneath the shaved ice.
Very refreshing in hot weathers!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks, Nicholas, I didn't know the name. It's originally from Malaysia, right?


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not entirely sure where it's from originally, but you can find them in both Malaysia and Singapore. 
I believe it was first sold as a sideline dessert from drink store owners in the 50's and 60's.


----------



## cooki (Feb 10, 2006)

wow, so many variety!:talk: thank you for all the ideas!


----------



## egeefay (Nov 7, 2006)

A favorite Thai dessert that western people love to eat is called 
"Khaw Niew Mah Mooang" or Sweet Sticky Rice with Mangos.
You can google Sweet Sticky Rice with Mangos for a photo
I'll post a photo and a video "how to" recipe later

 
*Ingredients for Sweet Sticky Rice*
(serves 4-5 people) 
2 Cups of "Sweet Rice" 
1 Cup of Sugar 
½ Can (13.5 Fl. oz.) Coconut Milk 
2 Ripe Mangos

*Ingredients for Cream Sauce (topping)*
½ Can (13.5 Fl. oz.) Coconut Milk 
1 Tablespoon of Sugar ½ Tsp.. Salt 
½ Tsp. of cornstarch*

Cooking Instructions For the SWEET RICE:* 
Rinse the rice. Soak it in water for 30 minutes. 
Drain some of the water, leave 1/4 inch of water remaining on top of rice. Cover container and microwave on high for 10 minutes _(Note: Cooking times may vary. High by our standards means that it takes approximately 3 minutes to boil a cup of water. Adjust your cooking time accordingly)._ Mix rice after 10 minutes and return to microwave for an additional 4 minutes. 
Mix sugar and 1/2 can coconut milk and stir until sugar dissolves. 
Pour this sauce over the rice and coat completely. 
Cover, and let stand for 20 minutes and serve at room temperature. 
Slice mangos into bite size pieces and serve with sweet rice *

Cooking Instructions For the CREAM SAUCE (topping):* 
Mix sugar and remaining 1/2 can coconut milk and stir until sugar dissolves. Add salt and cornstarch and put all ingredients in a saucepan. 
Stir well. C
ook over low heat and stir constantly until just boiling, then turn off heat. Let cool.


----------



## egeefay (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's the video on how to make Sticky Rice with Mangos
http://www.thaifoodtonight.com/thaif...tRiceMango.htm


----------



## lie (Oct 17, 2006)

Try to infuse dried rose bud with fresh cream. 
and make some ganache with White couverture choc.... for filling, praline or cake. 
combine with almond flavour of almond croquant will great !
rose ice cream with caramel ribbon look appetite also..


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

This also sounds like the Philippino desert called halo halo. There is a similar and much tastier Thai version, but I don't know its name.


----------



## ducky (Dec 28, 2003)

Here in Portland, it's served in most of the vietnamese restaurants and they call it "three color". The first time I had it, it was one of those things of pointing and saying "I'lll have what she's having." :lol: It's been one of my favorite things ever since. I love 'em.


----------

